# Spicy Glazed Turkey Breast



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

I was organizing/cleaning out recipe box and found this I had not made for years.  It serves 4-5 and I live alone, but wanted to pass it on before I dumped.

SPICED GLAZED TURKEY BREAST ROAST

1 fresh turkey breast, about 3 pounds
1 each 12 ounce jar of Apricot {reserves
1 each 8 ounce bottle Russian Salad Dressing
1 each envelope Dry  Onion Soup Mix

Heat oven to 325.  Mix preserves, salad dressing, and soup mix in a small bowl.  Place turkey breast in a shallow baking pan and pour 1/3 of the mixture over the turkey.  Bake uncovered 40 minutes,  Pour another 1/3 of the glaze over the roast and bake until done (check cooking instructions on package) or thermometer 165-170 degree or approximately 30-45 minutes.  Warm remaining glaze and serve for dipping or refrigerate and use for other meals.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks great! We love turkey, I've already printed this one.Thanks.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmm....  That DOES look good!

Thank you, norgeskog!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 8, 2005)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Hmmm....  That DOES look good!
> 
> Thank you, norgeskog!



My pleasure guys. There will be more as I am cleaning out my recipe index of notes, written ones and cut from newspapers.  I no longer use them but in hopes that someone here will, I will post.  I have always had compliments on this turkey breast.  A couple of times I prepared it on my farberware rotisserie, and it was great that way too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 8, 2005)

I love Russian Dressing, and Apricots.  The seasonings will cut the sweetness of the other two ingrediants.  This looks like something I'm going to have to try.  But I'll try it on a roasted chicken first.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 9, 2005)

Norgeskog,
I meant to ask before, did you use a turkey breast half? Given the weight (3 lbs) I am guessing that's what it was.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 9, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Norgeskog,
> I meant to ask before, did you use a turkey breast half? Given the weight (3 lbs) I am guessing that's what it was.



Yes, lyndalou, I used a half breast, usually with the bone and sometimes without and it is about 3 lbs.  I have always received many compliments on this dish.  I have used apricot-pineapple jam as well.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks. I'm making it tomorrow night. Can't wait.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 2, 2005)

I use the same thing, only with cut up chicken - and I double the sauce ingredients, so you have enough to spoon over rice.


----------

